# International 484 Air Nose



## bluestyle11 (Jul 11, 2011)

I am getting an air nose when the power steering is turned, but can't seem to locate source. Almost sounds internal.

Anyone have an experience with this problem or might have ideas of what to check or look for?

Thanks all


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Have you tried using a hose to your ear method while someone turns the wheel? I bet it's vcoming from the steering ram....


----------



## bluestyle11 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a try and see what I can find out.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

The noise has just occurred?? or has it been there for some time???

Has any work been done on tractor prior to noise occurring???


----------

